# First cheese smoke!



## dieseladdiction (Nov 6, 2016)

Ok, I have to say first that I have had an AMNPS tube for quite a while but never had pellets to try it out.  Finally found some pellets at a Rural King which I never knew we had around until last week.  Wasn't sure how it would work but decided to just do it and see what happens.  
I have a cookshack smokette but didn't have time to test it out and see if it would stay lit or not so I used my Weber Q and layed it on the bottom strattled above the drip tray.  Layed the cheese on each side so it wasn't directly above the tube.  There is only about 3 inches from top of tube to the grate.  I layed a few foil straps on grate since I didn't have a cooling rack to sit them on (didn't want black all over cheese).  
Filled the tube with some pecan pellets and let it roll.  Smoked for 2 hours and it looks and smells great.  I'd  say it got just a tad warm but acceptable for circumstances and test run.  It is now wrapped and in fridge to rest. Almost forgot, outside temp was probably about 50 deg.













20161106_165737.jpg



__ dieseladdiction
__ Nov 6, 2016


















20161106_145300.jpg



__ dieseladdiction
__ Nov 6, 2016


----------



## dieseladdiction (Nov 6, 2016)

Not sure why all pics didn't load and why last pic showed up first.  Here













20161106_145253.jpg



__ dieseladdiction
__ Nov 6, 2016


----------



## dieseladdiction (Nov 6, 2016)

By the way, the cheese is Swiss, pepper jack, NY sharp cheddar, and Asiago


----------



## tropics (Nov 6, 2016)

Let it rest uncovered for the night Then wrap it and wait and wait at least 3 weeks

Richie


----------



## b-one (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks good,I miss my Weber q.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks like you'll need to buy more cheese!  When folks eat that, they'll want more!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2016)

Great looking cheese!

Al


----------



## dieseladdiction (Nov 7, 2016)

Can't wait to try it.  Now I just have to get more done so it is ready for Christmas presents


----------

